# Native evergreen shrubs or trees - north central Florida?



## joe&katie (Jun 14, 2010)

We recently moved north of Gainesville FL. Wanting to screen the back and side of our property, and want to use native shrubs and smaller trees. Preferably evergreen. We've dug up a couple of little cedars from fencerows, but want to mix other plants in between them. Any suggestions?


----------



## silvernomad (Feb 21, 2013)

I have a friend into native plants (Florida park employee) who planted lorapetalum as a hedge that grew nicely- but I don't know much about them. He says they are native, you may want to ask about them at your local garden place! Mine aren't growing great, I think I put them where they don't get enough sun. You should have no problem with that!


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

http://www.fast-growing-trees.com/Florida.htm

I always liked arborvitae, looks like a Christmas tree.


----------

